# Earthquake!!



## Sean K (16 August 2007)

Holy sheet Batman!! 

7.9 earthquake about 50 k's from my front door.

I live on the 16th floor of an apartment building in Lima.

When it hit, I was just about to watch the market open, and bag BMN, when the floor started to shake. Then, the walls started to move. Then the computer started to jump up and down on the desk. That was time to get the hell out! There was no time to do anything and I did not grab anything, even my mobile. I ran straight for the door and ran to the 'en caso de cismo' area on my floor. Then it got really bad. I first thought that it was just going to be a little rumble, but then the building started swaying backward and forward. Then there was a pause, and it started to gyrate in a circular motion. I have never been so scared in my life. I have been to war and never felt for my safety like I did right now. The building was swaying one to three meters around easily! At first I actually had a smile on my face thinking that 'oh, this is fun', but it didn't let up, and I started thinking, 'oh, sheet! this is serious, this might be IT!!'. Everyone was out of their apartments, people were crying, it was terrible....

To cut a long story short, I got out of the building, it didn't fall over, I met back with my wife who was at work in the city, and I'm back watching the market disintegrate! 

I'm not sure what's worse!!!!

Happy to be back watching a sea of red!!! 

At times like this, you love your family and friends more than you could ever know. 

All the best!


----------



## the barry (16 August 2007)

kennas said:


> Holy sheet Batman!!
> 
> 7.9 earthquake about 50 k's from my front door.
> 
> ...




Good to hear you are ok, puts some perspective on things really. You sure the earthquake didn't coincide with the opening of the market, was probably just the force of all the people fainting when they saw the current position of there portfolio.


----------



## spooly74 (16 August 2007)

Jeeeez kennas, are you sure it`s safe to go back in??? aftershocks !!


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2007)

spooly74 said:


> Jeeeez kennas, are you sure it`s safe to go back in??? aftershocks !!



Aftershocks are supposed to be within 10 mins, so I think it's OK. Locals seem happy. Well, as happy as they can be.


----------



## dhukka (16 August 2007)

kennas said:


> Aftershocks are supposed to be within 10 mins, so I think it's OK. Locals seem happy. Well, as happy as they can be.




Welcome to my world kennas. We had a 5.4 just off the coast of Tokyo at 4:00 a.m this morning. Woke me up straight away, absolutely nothing you can do except hope the hell it's not so bad. Get's the adrenalin going though doesn't it?

Just on the aftershocks we've had about 6 aftershocks in the last 4 hours so they can come later than you think. It's the most I've experienced in one day.


----------



## dhukka (16 August 2007)

Actually it seems there were two earthquakes here according to this. A *5.4* at around *4:00 am* and a *5.3* at about *8:00 am* so the aftershocks were much closer to the actual quake. You are probably right to assume you are in the clear .... for now.


----------



## Agentm (16 August 2007)

i heard it on the radio just before,,

glad to hear your ok...  tsunami watch!!! be cautious.. 

the things that you wrote sounded absolutely frightening.. keep safe and be greatful your roof held! your a lucky man i think,,

best of luck and best wishes, hope your wife is ok..


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2007)

dhukka said:


> Get's the adrenalin going though doesn't it?
> 
> Just on the aftershocks we've had about 6 aftershocks in the last 4 hours so they can come later than you think. It's the most I've experienced in one day.



Having aftershocks right now. Just rumbling. Rumbling. Rumbling. But, I'm not panicking . Yet.


----------



## Rafa (16 August 2007)

i thought you were actually talking about the stock market... 
glad your ok tho...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 August 2007)

Kennas,

I experience earthquakes in Japan often. They are creepy aren't they.
Aftershocks can occur for the rest of the week. Be alert! I am glad all is ok.


----------



## Julia (16 August 2007)

We grew up with earthquakes in the land of the Long White Cloud so I feel for you Kennas.  
Take care.


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2007)

Still getting slight aftershocks and feeling it on the 16th floor.

Perhaps I should be in a ground level hotel!

Rach is trying to find out how her Intrepid tour groups are down the coast, but the phones are out. She's getting calls from Intrepid Melbourne to see how things are...

No idea.

What a combo.

Time to buy stocks I think!!!! 

More rumbling right now!!!! 

Why am I still here?


----------



## MS+Tradesim (16 August 2007)

Kennas and Dhukka,

Glad both of you are okay. Red stocks mean nothing when you realise you could have lost so much more. Have a drink and the afternoon off!


----------



## CanOz (16 August 2007)

kennas said:


> Still getting slight aftershocks and feeling it on the 16th floor.
> 
> Perhaps I should be in a ground level hotel!
> 
> ...




Yeah, just saw that on Bloomberg, take care you two!


----------



## BradK (16 August 2007)

kennas said:


> When it hit, I was just about to watch the market open, and bag BMN, when the floor started to shake.




Well Kennas... seems someone went to an AWFUL lot of trouble to watch out for YOU today!!!! Down 30c! 

Geez... wish the earth had of shook when I was about to press buy for EVE a few weeks back 


Cheers
Brad


----------



## barnz2k (16 August 2007)

dhukka said:


> Actually it seems there were two earthquakes here according to this. A *5.4* at around *4:00 am* and a *5.3* at about *8:00 am* so the aftershocks were much closer to the actual quake. You are probably right to assume you are in the clear .... for now.




Woke me up too - didnt notice the aftershocks though.. maybe I was on the train haha. Lasted a good 30seconds this morning?? 

Its odd after living in Sydney having NEVER felt an earthquake to getting them maybe once a month/6weeks here haha


----------



## BlingBling (16 August 2007)

Get em here all the time (Nagoya, Japan) but I don't envy you being on the 16th floor!
The swaying ones are not too bad, but the ones that shake up and down are freaky 

Where abouts are you Snake?


----------



## wayneL (16 August 2007)

Wow,
I went through a couple of big ones as a kid in LA... scary enough in a single story suburban house, never mind in a tower.


----------



## sam76 (16 August 2007)

Earthquakes are one of the reasons I ended up leaving Japan.

Nasty, nasty stuff.

That helpless look that people give each other during a quake is so primitive.

we are all reduced to survival mode.  

Nothing else matters.

Glad to hear you're ok, Kennas.

Mate, pack a bag full of survival stuff (radio, tp, tinned food, solid boots etc) just in case there are some nasty after shocks (they can be bigger than the initial movement)


----------



## purple (16 August 2007)

Never been through major earthquakes, but was in a tremor in Taiwan some time ago. I woke up one morning when the bed was just being violently shaken. In an instant I was wide awake and very alert which is not normal for me!

But then in Taiwan they have typhoons as well. All kinds of nasties. The area around Japan, Taiwan is TURBULENCE LAND. Even flying in on an airplane, it’s more like a minor roller coaster flight…I dislike it immensely when the plane dips and twists worse than a speculative miner.

Makes you think, Australia is a lucky country indeed!! You can have your milk and cereal in perfect peace. You’ll want to come back to this land soon Kennas, I’m sure!


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2007)

purple said:


> You’ll want to come back to this land soon Kennas, I’m sure!



Purple, I was thinking that exact this tonight!!! I'm missing Brunswick St already!

That might change at the end of the month when I'm in Bolivia and/or going to Galapagos.

Oh, also, I have some very good friends visiting over the next couple of months to go traveling through the Andes with me......

Life's not that bad....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (16 August 2007)

Have experienced an earthquake in Banos -Ecuador in 1987 thought a massive truck was driving along the lane way....left that day on bus to Riobamba with my wife ....and had to roll rocks off the road and navigate landslides.....great fun and loved the experience......but that one was half the effort recorded today.
Otherwise in LA we had the San Andreas jolt one day,but it happened so fast,you thought you imagined it...........
Kennas I'm interested how do you run down 16 floors of stairs to ground zero........with others doing the same. 
I'm in South America with my twins in november beware for a sesmic shift coming!


----------



## BentRod (16 August 2007)

Scarey stuff Kennas.

Good to hear everyone is ok.


----------



## purple (16 August 2007)

Crap, I just had a thought : why doesn't the earthquake break up some fibre optics like the Asian one last time so that trading is halted and this 'herd' that's selling stop their antics?

would stem the slide a bit, I'm sure.



kennas said:


> Purple, I was thinking that exact this tonight!!! I'm missing Brunswick St already!
> 
> That might change at the end of the month when I'm in Bolivia and/or going to Galapagos.
> 
> ...




and I thought you had packed your pickaxe and shovel all ready to join the CTS team.


----------



## dhukka (16 August 2007)

barnz2k said:


> Woke me up too - didnt notice the aftershocks though.. maybe I was on the train haha. Lasted a good 30seconds this morning??
> 
> Its odd after living in Sydney having NEVER felt an earthquake to getting them maybe once a month/6weeks here haha




Yeah it was a long one. Much different when you are close to the epicentre of the quake. The one that killed a bunch of people in Nigata a couple of years ago I didn't even feel.


----------



## insider (16 August 2007)

The quake was in the Herald sun today... It's good to not have your name in it for the wrong reasons... Trust me you want the building to sway and be flexible... if it didn't then it would collapse... Next time your in a tall building take notice of the lack of pendant lighting... they don't use them because they sway like pendulums and some people get motion sickness cos of it... The Eureka tower sways over a meter on extremely windy days... The only reason why people don't notice it is because the wind is a constant force there is no quick release... A bit of Useless info for ya... Oh yeah Kennas can you send over some senoritas for me thanks...


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2007)

The building is shaking a bit right now. What the!!!


----------



## wayneL (17 August 2007)

kennas said:


> The building is shaking a bit right now. What the!!!



 ****, be careful over there mate. Keep us informed that everything is alright, eh.


----------



## theasxgorilla (17 August 2007)

kennas said:


> The building is shaking a bit right now. What the!!!




How's it going there now K?  Are we talking continued aftershocks?  Is your wife okay?


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> How's it going there now K?  Are we talking continued aftershocks?  Is your wife okay?



Yep, all OK. Seems to have completely settled here in Lima. Some utilities are still out. Seems most of the damage was further south. If the epicenter had have been just a bit closer....


----------



## BradK (17 August 2007)

Sorry about my earlier flippant remark Kennas... I did not realise it was so bad when I wrote it. 

Stay safe

Brad


----------



## BradK (17 August 2007)

im confused... has there been a second quake??? Or are the reporters just late

Brad


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2007)

BradK said:


> Sorry about my earlier flippant remark Kennas... I did not realise it was so bad when I wrote it.
> 
> Stay safe
> 
> Brad



No dramas. It certainly kept my mind off all the blood on my screen last night.

There were 2 big shocks, but I only felt one really long one that came in waves of intensity causing the building to move back and forward and then in a circlular motion. Was at least 3 minutes I reckon, but their saying 2. I'm glad we've got it out of the way. Shouldn't have another decent one for another 20 years, so I can sleep easy for the next 2......


----------



## Kipp (17 August 2007)

16 floors- is that high enough for a base jump?  An army man should be prepared.....

Glad your ok Mr.Kennas, as all the others have mentioned- puts financial woes in perspective real fast.  P.S. I hear the black cat has gone into receivership without you.


----------



## Rafa (17 August 2007)

got a grand total of 15 seconds about the earthquake in the adelaide news...
not enough time to spot you in the crowd kennas...

(i was looking for someone with a laptop in arms and a sat dish on their head and the ASF colours on the screen...)


----------



## barnz2k (17 August 2007)

my japanese aint great but seems they were talking about a few "tsunami" this morning on the news. I say it in ""thingies because they were 0.1m..

I dont get how they class a wave as tsunami when its this small. Beaches of sydney commonly get over 1m swells so how does that work.. by the starting point of the wave??


----------



## spooly74 (17 August 2007)

barnz2k said:


> my japanese aint great but seems they were talking about a few "tsunami" this morning on the news. I say it in ""thingies because they were 0.1m..
> 
> I dont get how they class a wave as tsunami when its this small. Beaches of sydney commonly get over 1m swells so how does that work.. by the starting point of the wave??




It`s not just the height of the wave but the volume of water thats following.

1m swells are common but a 1m tsunami would have the whole ocean coming in behind it. . . . I think this happened in Bondi beach many years ago and caught them by surprise because it looked harmless.
cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 August 2007)

barnz2k said:


> my japanese aint great but seems they were talking about a few "tsunami" this morning on the news. I say it in ""thingies because they were 0.1m..
> 
> I dont get how they class a wave as tsunami when its this small. Beaches of sydney commonly get over 1m swells so how does that work.. by the starting point of the wave??




On TV they have been warning all morning about tsunamis coming. Don't go near the beach etc. There is a big tsunami wall near my house that should break up the water coming. The whole east coast is protected by big cement barriers and break walls.


----------



## ALFguy (17 August 2007)

kennas said:


> <edit>...The building was swaying one to three meters around easily!...<edit>




Are you sure that building is safe now?


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Are you sure that building is safe now?



It's got a big crack in the bottom of it, but they say it's safe.


----------



## insider (17 August 2007)

If you feel any more tremors today it's probably all the goons on Walls Street yelling "BUY BUY BUY"  

I regards to your apartment building if the crack is wider than 3mm tell the manager to get a professional to look at it...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (17 August 2007)

kennas said:


> Holy sheet Batman!!
> 
> At times like this, you love your family and friends more than you could ever know.
> 
> All the best!




G'day Kennas .... glad to here that you and your wife are ok. 

Not that i would wish this sort of thing on anyone, but in some ways its very appropriate timing don't you think. With the market causing almost all of us a lot of discomfort lately, it really puts the things that are most important in life in perspective ..... OUR FAMILY & FRIENDS

Take care ...


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2007)

insider said:


> If you feel any more tremors today it's probably all the goons on Walls Street yelling "BUY BUY BUY"



LOL. 

Actually, there has been more tremors today, but just little ones in Lima. CNN are reporting it as 'major aftershocks' but it's just rumbling really. Now that the TV media have got down there we're seeing more detail.  If it had have hit just a bit further north, I wouldn't be here, that's for sure.


----------



## Mazrox (18 August 2007)

It's funny how having some sort of connection with this kind of event makes it more real somehow. We spend so much of our lives disconnected, caught up in our own little world. 

Good to hear everyone is OK Kennas. Enjoy your posts...

Maz


----------



## moneymajix (18 August 2007)

Hi Kennas

I visited Peru a few years ago.

Seemed to me some of the people don't have a lot and yet are very generous. 

That impressed me.


Also,

Astrology and the earthquake in Peru
http://uncutvideo.aol.com/videos/8dbb5f9b45d182e8e369fa4c57ac670c


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2007)

Thanks for the kind thoughts ASF! It's getting more and more attention here now due to media access. 

Three days of mourning here. Most locals are effected in some way.



moneymajix said:


> Seemed to me some of the people don't have a lot and yet are very generous.



It's a great country with lots of history. I don't know Peruvian's outside of Lima well enough yet to comment really, but it's what I have heard and would also expect. I think you find that with all smaller rural communuties who have had to struggle to survive. They are generous because one day they may need generosity from others. Some ancient communities built laws around these principles. One thing Islam has going for it. I suppose it's like 'give and ye shall recieve' too. Sorry to dissect that pleasant observation, wrong thread perhaps..... Hopefully I do get to know the real Peruvians outside of the tourist traps. I was here a few years ago on the Gringo Trail but was in search of Ya Ya's, not Incas.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 August 2007)

wow - sure been through an experience there kennas.  Good to hear you're telling us yourself, and not someone telling us on your behalf.   

They teach in engineering that the buildings most prone to collapse are usually the 3 to 5 story buildings, which have natural frequencies similar to the typical quake - resonance and all that.  - and 16 storey buildings being slower usually do much better.  Much more dramatic amplitude of movements of course.  But provided you're talking reinforced concrete and not unreinforced (or lightly reinforced), you'll be safer in a 16 storey building that 4 storey. 

Buildings like the new hospital in Wellington NZ are designed to have a relative movement between building and ground of up to +/- 600mm.  Hairy stuff.  (2000 year quake).

Way back in the early 70's an EQ hit Sydney - four of us blokes in a flat - one bloke comes into my room with a cricket bat and whispers "hey , we've got burglars !" - I say "nah, it's probly just the newlyweds downstairs" - anyway I selected a golf club and we check it out just to be safe.  

good to hear from you after that experience of yours


----------



## CanOz (18 August 2007)

kennas said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts ASF! It's getting more and more attention here now due to media access.
> 
> Three days of mourning here. Most locals are effected in some way.
> 
> ...




Quite lucky you still have inet access Kennas. The Taiwan earthquake in December took out most of Asia.

Cheers,


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 August 2007)

"There is random distribution between wins and losses for any given set of variables that define an EDGE"
hey canaus, hate to say it, but the tipping competition seems to bear that out 
maybe extrapolate ? .."like a man on a high wire, or a free standing building in an EQ,  dice balanced on an edge have equal chance of falling to left or right?"


----------



## BradK (18 August 2007)

Quake allows mass prison breakout
By Laurent Thomet in Tambo De Mora, Peru
August 18, 2007 03:05pm
Article from: Agence France-Presse
Font size: + -
Send this article: Print Email
AS Peru's powerful earthquake brought down their prison's walls and lights, 66 guards could only watch helplessly while nearly 700 inmates escaped into the night.

The Chincha Prison, located in the town of Tambo de Mora, held many hardened criminals, including rapists, kidnappers and drug dealers, when its doors and walls were forced open by the 8.0-magnitude earthquake that devastated the south coast on Wednesday.

As a special police force scoured the region for the fugitives, Captain Alberto Lindemberg Salazar defended the guards' actions during that harrowing night when the prison was nearly emptied in just 15 minutes.

"It was chaos," he said.

The inmates feared for their lives as water from the nearby Pacific Ocean – just 180 metres from the prison – shot up from cracks in the floors of their cells and quickly began flooding them.

"A tsunami is coming!" prisoners shouted as the water nearly reached their necks, Capt Lindemberg said.

"Naturally, the prisoners feared for their lives."

Soon after, cell walls collapsed, fencing surrounding the prison split open in several sections and the 3.5m outer, brick walls also fell, giving prisoners an easy escape route.

"We could not take radical measures to stop them from escaping because there was no light," he said.

"The only thing we could do was fire warning shots in the air," Capt Lindemberg said, adding that the guards' decision that evening was made in the name of "human rights".

As the prisoners fled, they blended in with workers from a nearby fish processing plant who were also fleeing the water and tremors, the captain said.

"It was something out of our control that lasted 10 to 15 minutes," he said.

Capt Lindemberg denied rumours of fatalities but admitted there were a few injuries among the prisoners and guards, including one who was inside his guard tower when it fell to the ground.

A special police force was deployed to hunt down the fugitives, dead or alive.

Nearly 60 of the 683 fugitives have been captured, authorities said, while some have also reportedly given themselves up to avoid harsher sentences.

But a few Chincha Prison inmates chose not to flee that horrific night, preferring to test their luck with nature rather than the law.

There were scores of inmates in the prison today, but they will all be transferred to new jails in the next few days as the cells have been declared "uninhabitable", Capt Lindemberg said.

A few relatives visited the prison recently to claim the belongings of those who were transferred to other jails.

Ana Miriam Martin's husband, jailed for robbery, preferred to risk his life and serve out the seven remaining months of his term rather than "live in hiding".

The 32-year-old woman recalled the fear that overcame her the day of the earthquake, thinking her husband would become one of the 500 people killed by the disaster.

"I was thinking, 'I hope he escapes."'


----------



## pettlepop (19 February 2017)

The Weirdest Earthquake On Earth would have to occur during the frantic months of June to September each year when elephants are in their peak mating season.
Elephants are usually quite passive animals, except when they are trying to find a partner to mate with.  They gather together during mating season at water ways, rivers, creeks, streams and large open grassed areas.  The elephants will parade around, strut their stuff, show off, you know all the things that humans usually do to find a mate. 
During the mating season things get really heated and elephants will stamp their feet in excitement while mating.  This feet stamping causes mild earth tremors which have been recorded on sensitive earthquake measuring systems.  So technically mating elephants cause earthquakes.
You can try this elephant mating technique out for yourself by purchasing this lovely elephant style underwear and giving it a crack too.  Lets see if you can create the weirdest earthquake on earth too.
The Weirdest Earthquake On Earth


----------



## Sean K (22 September 2021)

Well, that was nothing compared to Peru in 2007. eeeeek!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 September 2021)




----------



## Knobby22 (22 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Well, that was nothing compared to Peru in 2007. eeeeek!



 It really shook here in Ascot Vale.
By far the biggest earthquake I have been in.


----------



## IFocus (22 September 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> It really shook here in Ascot Vale.
> By far the biggest earthquake I have been in.





Hope everyone is safe, what's next for Victoria plague  and pestilence?


----------



## Knobby22 (22 September 2021)

IFocus said:


> Hope everyone is safe, what's next for Victoria plague  and pestilence?



Its about time we got hit by a meteorite!


----------



## Knobby22 (22 September 2021)




----------



## qldfrog (22 September 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> Its about time we got hit by a meteorite!



actually, I think a solar storm would be cool to do an actual reset of the BS we are fed day after day..a real Reset..
I'd better not give ideas to our top leaders or the Bezos and WEF and their Dan/Paluch lackeys of this world will detonate an ECM in the upper atmosphere;
for our Melbourne people, I hope it is just as has @Dona Ferentes pointed..no big deal
Can we blame it on the antivax and Covid?
the Green are actually trying to blame earthquakes on global warming:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0199592268/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 September 2021)

It's  Dan Andreas Fault


----------



## wayneL (22 September 2021)

qldfrog said:


> actually, I think a solar storm would be cool to do an actual reset of the BS we are fed day after day..a real Reset..
> I'd better not give ideas to our top leaders or the Bezos and WEF and their Dan/Paluch lackeys of this world will detonate an ECM in the upper atmosphere;
> for our Melbourne people, I hope it is just as has @Dona Ferentes pointed..no big deal
> Can we blame it on the antivax and Covid?
> ...



If there is a God, He will send a solar storm.

It would short circuit the whole damned agenda


----------



## qldfrog (23 September 2021)

wayneL said:


> If there is a God, He will send a solar storm.
> 
> It would short circuit the whole damned agenda



It would screw me but them even more.
But an earthquake..hum a bit petty 😉


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2021)

I don' t know where kennas is now, but the original post was 2007, so I presume he was talking about Lima Peru.

There is a Lima in Victoria very close to the epicentre of the quake in Mansfield.

Once would be bad enough, after that I would stay away from Limas !


----------



## Sean K (23 September 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> I don' t know where kennas is now, but the original post was 2007, so I presume he was talking about Lima Peru.
> 
> There is a Lima in Victoria very close to the epicentre of the quake in Mansfield.
> 
> Once would be bad enough, after that I would stay away from Limas !




Now in Melbs. Was in Peru for 3 years herding llamas.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Now in Melbs. Was in Peru for 3 years herding llamas.




You're a sucker for quakes eh ?


----------



## e_abrams (25 September 2021)

I confess I am absolutely terrified of quakes. I need hours to calm down after one.


----------

